# Lifting Mechanics and Strength Training



## Frozennoodle (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey,

    I just got my first job as an EMT-B with a transport company with contracts for 911 response as well; so I'll get a lot of transports with some 911 roll overs.  After my first three days of orientation it's becoming apparent to me that, while I'm able to lift a good deal of weight, my strength could use some development.  I am male, 5'0, and weigh 145lbs.  I had been working out around a year ago but kind of lost interest however it has now become a necessity that I get in shape.  What is your experience with strength training?  Do you have a gym that you go to?  Do you do it at home?  Are there any good resources that you can point me in the direction of?  I'm looking to save myself and my partner some back pain.

Thanks!


----------



## beandip4all (Dec 10, 2010)

congrats on your first job! 

for the gym, I'd say: seated row.  Only hold the straight bar like you would blankets, so an underhand low grip.  Pull straight back... just like drawsheeting a patient. 

I find SHRUGS to be really helpful, too.  Standing shrugs- get in the cage and work those lats.  Shrugs will help when you're lifting the gurney and need an extra couple of inches ... so you won't have to curl it up.  Your lats are a lot stronger than your biceps! 

Finally- do anything that will work your grip strength (hello... deadlifts?!??!) because grip strength is really important when moving patients.  That's normally people's weakest points... plus if your company has the ferno style gurneys with levers to pull, grip strength will help you get it done. 

Oh- one more thing- start a regular yoga practice to strengthen and protect your back!! 

Signed, 
your friendly competitive powerlifter & yogi female EMT


----------



## Frozennoodle (Dec 10, 2010)

beandip4all said:


> plus if your company has the ferno style gurneys with levers to pull, grip strength will help you get it done.



We use these which are pretty standard in the area  http://www.stryker.com/en-us/products/PatientHandlingEMSandEvacuationEquipment/EmergencyCotsChairs/AmbulanceCots/MX-PRO/index.htm.  Some of the municipals and another private in the area have http://www.stryker.com/en-us/products/PatientHandlingEMSandEvacuationEquipment/EmergencyCotsChairs/AmbulanceCots/PowerPro/index.htm of which I am enormously jealous.  Good tips, thanks for the congrats by the way!


----------



## firemedic07 (Dec 10, 2010)

im in the same boat as ya man, except im about 9 inches taller and 30 pounds more lol. ima bout to get in a gym when i get my next paycheck.h34r:


----------



## beandip4all (Dec 12, 2010)

Frozennoodle said:


> We use these which are pretty standard in the area  http://www.stryker.com/en-us/products/PatientHandlingEMSandEvacuationEquipment/EmergencyCotsChairs/AmbulanceCots/MX-PRO/index.htm.  Some of the municipals and another private in the area have http://www.stryker.com/en-us/products/PatientHandlingEMSandEvacuationEquipment/EmergencyCotsChairs/AmbulanceCots/PowerPro/index.htm of which I am enormously jealous.  Good tips, thanks for the congrats by the way!



we both of those models at my company (and some fernos) ... it depends on what rig you get in the morning. 

grip strength stuff will help with any gurney you get- and moving patients.  some grip stuff: deadlifts, shrugs with bar, rolling up a weight on a string, any generic weightlifting routine will hit your forearms pretty hard, pull ups

another thing i was thinking that's super important that i didnt mention: squats!!  squats are key to lifting the gurney with a heavy patient- teaches you to use your legs not your back

standing step up lunges to a chair or bench will mimic getting in and out (and in and out) of the back of the rig.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Dec 12, 2010)

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/

Unless you squat your bodyweight, you're still considered a beginner for the purpose of this program. It's a compound-lift-focused set that will very much increase your strength & fitness level. I supplement it with yoga and sporadic cardio am very happy with my strength ability.

I go to a gym because I don't have the space or the money to invest in a squat cage + weights, and I consider squats to be an essential part of any lifting program. My gym also offers yoga classes everyday, so it's worth the money to me.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Dec 12, 2010)

Aerin-Sol said:


> http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/
> 
> Unless you squat your bodyweight, you're still considered a beginner for the purpose of this program. It's a compound-lift-focused set that will very much increase your strength & fitness level. I supplement it with yoga and sporadic cardio am very happy with my strength ability.
> 
> I go to a gym because I don't have the space or the money to invest in a squat cage + weights, and I consider squats to be an essential part of any lifting program. My gym also offers yoga classes everyday, so it's worth the money to me.



I have no idea what my squat is because I never felt comfortable squatting by myself at home w/o a cage but my dead lift *was* around 170 3x5.


----------



## firemed17 (Dec 20, 2010)

Full-Body workouts, incorporate the Deadlift to your workout, will strengthen your whole body really, but its mostly a lower back/legs exercise, used for every possible lift really. www.muscleandstrength.com is a nice website, has workouts and articles to stay injury free. Good luck.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Dec 20, 2010)

Upper body strength is key, Especially when it comes to the stryker power load which on its own weighs around 150 add a 400 lb pt then it aint easy. All the suggestions so far are great, I definitley agree with shrugs and rows. Some leg workout wont be bad either. Good luck.


----------



## uminchu (Dec 22, 2010)

*Hope this helps*

Hey guys,

   I am a personal trainer, who moonlights with our local ambulance agency as I work myself through to a medical degree and just wanted to give a bit of information.  For all of your strength conditioning, you should focus on your core strength first, because with a strong foundation, it is much easier to build up the mass in the extremities.  Focus on exercises that engage the whole body, lunges, squats.  If squatting with weight is difficult, simply squat your body weight, or using a large exercise ball against a wall.  There is emerging research that indicates that individuals who exercise to perceived exertion instead of adhering to strict regiments of performing exercises with only a goal of 8-12 repetitions.  Finally, just ask your local gym staff for a little direction, part of their jobs is to know how to use all of the equipments safely.

Hope this helped


----------



## Frozennoodle (Dec 22, 2010)

uminchu said:


> Hey guys,
> There is emerging research that indicates that individuals who exercise to perceived exertion instead of adhering to strict regiments of performing exercises with only a goal of 8-12 repetitions.



I'm confused by this sentence.


----------



## Asimurk (Dec 22, 2010)

Frozennoodle said:


> I'm confused by this sentence.



I think the sentence was cut off, it's an incomplete thought.  I've heard of training routines that do 8-12 reps twice as a warm up, then about 6 to momentary muscle failure.


----------



## uminchu (Dec 26, 2010)

*Did get cut off!!*

Hey guys you were right mys sentence did come off.  What I was saying was that there is a couple of really great physiology studies that have just been published which show that individuals who began a strength training program where the focus was to pursue repetitions to a state of perceived exhaustion achieved a much higher rate of progression then traditional exercise regiments of 3 sets of 8-12 reps.
     Basically, when you walk into the gym, you should know what exercises you would like to perform that day, and focus on performing them with good control and form; rather then achieving a higher rep count or higher volume of weight.  You have to listen to your body, it will tell you when it has had enough.  I hope that helps explain my point.


----------



## BillB (Dec 28, 2010)

The squat and deadlift would be two very beneficial lifts to include in your training. Alot of your patients will be on the ground when you get there.
Rowing exercises would be great to include too. Transferring patients from hospital/nursing home beds to your cot is when this will help.
As far as accident scenes, or even grandma wedged between the tub and sink, theres no telling what position or location your patient will be in. A good whole body routine can only be helpful. Just my tewo cents.


----------

